# Hi South African Vapers! Vaporesso back again! With the newest NEXUS starter kit! Check now!



## Vaporesso (26/3/18)

Yo, everyone! It's been long since last showing up! Now, we Vaporesso is coming back again! We bring the newest product----The Nexus all-in-one kit!




Specially designed larger feed hole, allows easy filling without removing the coil




Very quick charging function













Kit includes:

1 x Nexus 650mAh Device
1 x Nexus User Guide
1 x Nexus USB Charging Cable
1 x NX 1.0Ω CCELL Coil (Pre-installed)
1 x NX 1.0Ω coil (Included)
More information here: https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits-nexus-all-in-one-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/18)

Boom!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (26/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom!
> View attachment 127077


You already received it, that's totally great! Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

Welcome back @Vaporesso !
All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (17/6/18)

Does the device get flooded with using thinner juices than 70/30 vg pg?


----------



## daniel craig (17/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Does the device get flooded with using thinner juices than 70/30 vg pg?


@Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/18)

I played with Nic Salts in it... but my guess is normal 50/50 may leak but that's just a guess...


----------

